# Why do people like clubbing?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's sweaty, cramped, lots of creepy people about, good chance of you doing something stupid/passing out, could be painful on your feet - why do people like clubbing? I don't understand it.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

It is fun. And you're usually drunk with lowered inhibitions. I had good times in my college years, but I honestly cannot see myself doing any of it now. The idea of a club with blaring music and smoke everywhere has lost it's appeal. But I am glad I did it to get it out of my system.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

It's the easiest way to get laid. Well, at least for normal people.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> They're extroverted, plain and simple.


Oh cool, you learn new things everyday.

Guys, only extroverts go clubbing, it's true, you heard it here first


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> They're extroverted, plain and simple.


You and I usually agree on like everything, but that's not true and you know it.

OT: I enjoy drinking and dancing, so every once in a while, I'll go to a club or lounge and have fun. There's really nothing more to it than that. Some people find it fun, some don't :stu.


----------



## pleasedonthateme (Sep 27, 2012)

I heard some people say it's because they're hanging out with their friends.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i find it fun but only if im drunk. if im not ill start to panic


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Oh cool, you learn new things everyday.
> 
> Guys, only extroverts go clubbing, it's true, you heard it here first





GaaraAgain said:


> You and I usually agree on like everything, but that's not true and you know it.


Whoa. Looks like I hit some nerves with that post. I'm sorry but I find it extremely difficult to imagine an introverted person going clubbing. Dancing with others seems to be a pretty social activity to me.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Whoa. Looks like I hit some nerves with that post. I'm sorry but I find it extremely difficult to imagine an introverted person going clubbing. Dancing with others seems to be a pretty social activity to me.


Introvert =/= asocial. All it means is that you expend energy in social interaction and need solitude to recharge.

My friend is very extraverted. When we go to the club, he gets more and more energized as the night goes on and then wants to go other places after and do even more stuff after :no. I go, dance and whatnot for 1-3 hours, then go home and watch SVU and sleep.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> Introvert =/= asocial. All it means is that you expend energy in social interaction and need solitude to recharge.
> 
> My friend is very extraverted. When we go to the club, he gets more and more energized as the night goes on and then wants to go other places after and do even more stuff after :no. I go, dance and whatnot for 1-3 hours, then go home and watch SVU and sleep.


Bleh.

I guess the idea of going to a club simply repulses me as an individual.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Banzai said:


> It's sweaty, cramped, lots of creepy people about, good chance of you doing something stupid/passing out, could be painful on your feet - why do people like clubbing? I don't understand it.


 you're reporting one type of scenario. it's not all creepy people,nor are all places prone to attract stupid people. if dancing is something one is good at, then the dancing can be a rewarding primal communal experience. one does not of necessity have to sweat a lot,if one is dancing and not doing some version aerobics on the dance floor. it's not for everyone,and it may indeed not be for you. true, there often are a bunch of gossipy narcissistic and superficial idiots at dance clubs.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Oh cool, you learn new things everyday.
> 
> Guys, only extroverts go clubbing, it's true, you heard it here first


 i'm not sure if you're being ironic,but more introverted people go to clubs than you could imagine[i'm one of them]. it's a bit like performers and actors who are shy,but are able to mask that shyness on stage. the dance floor can be similar. it's a bit like wearing a mask of sorts. also introvert/extrovert is a little simplistic. i'm much more situationally intoverted. if i feel comfortable,i can flex a little extrovertive muscle,at times.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I went once or twice a week for many years when I was living abroad. It's easier to socialize in a club but for the most part it is with the opposite sex. I like the flirtation and drunken kisses. It was the only way for me to get a boyfriend. I didn't get internet at home till age 26.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> They're extroverted, plain and simple.


I'm not extroverted, I am just drunk 

It's no fun when I am sober but after a few drinks I feel like dancing, which makes clubs the place to go.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Whoa. Looks like I hit some nerves with that post. I'm sorry but I find it extremely difficult to imagine an introverted person going clubbing. Dancing with others seems to be a pretty social activity to me.


 there are different ways of being introverted,and different levels of introversion. think of performers who are shy, but get out in front of many people to perform. either way, there should be no judgement about the person. not all dancers at a club are expansive extroverts.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

For the dancing and loud techno sirs, obvz.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Back when I did have friends they always wanted me to go with them and I always turned them down because I was scared. ( I mean they literally begged) Now I regret that decision because I have isolated myself too much.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Because EVERYONE does it - our society does not value independence/individuality, it's like a ritual for everyone above the age of 18: that's just pathetic


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

women like it because it's an opportunity to get all dressed up and dance, and men like it because it's an opportunity to pick up the ladies.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

I've never even been in a club. Don't want to either. :no It would be alot nicer to just go somewhere quiet where you can actually hold a conversation with friends. Besides, I have tinnitus already and I don't want it getting worse...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What ever floats their boat.

I'd never go clubbing ever, I hate crowded noisy places especially when they're filled with annoying drunken idiots. Doesn't help that drunks make me go from calm to murderous rage in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I can see how people would like it. If you like to drink and dance and the lights seem cool. I just don't like feeling that crowded..with sweaty people people touching you loud mostly horrible music. I have to be in a place where I like the music...If I had to go I would go to more lounges.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

seeing some of the postings, makes me wonder if people are more into being snarky and cute than being helpful. sadly,that's what happens on most of these sites.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> women like it because it's an opportunity to get all dressed up and dance, and men like it because it's an opportunity to pick up the ladies.


 i'm a man, and somtimes dancing is it's own pleasure. we don't all think 24/7 about pickups. it's the process of life,not the looking for a "trophy" at the end of the night. those guys are usually shallow,and or suck at dancing.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Clubs in the 70s-90s looked fun. I think I'd enjoy clubs if it was more focused on dancing and a few drinks. Now it all seems to be about who can drink the most/walk out with the most girls.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

It's just great to hear music, have a little buz, be out with friends and be surrounded with other people who are having fun. Little else to it tbh. And I love dancing.



Charmander said:


> Clubs in the 70s-90s looked fun. I think I'd enjoy clubs if it was more focused on dancing and a few drinks. Now it all seems to be about who can drink the most/walk out with the most girls.


I'm only a little bit older than you but clubbing has always been about sex. The dancing and drinking are basically just lubricants. We just get a "glamorized" idea of the past.

And you can still go out and dance and drink. No one's telling you to have sex.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to love to go clubbing. Was out quite a lot in my twenties... But my scene was industrial, trance, & electronica then. I used to get a beer, dance by myself, & just enjoy the energy. 

Alcohol has a way of loosening you up.... Not that it's the healthiest thing in the world... Shouldn't do it every night, and all that....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A lot people enjoy dressing up, drinking, dancing, socializing & casual sex, all of which are easily done and/or found at clubs.

Personally I found the flash fashion, egos & overall vibe of clubs the few times I went to them to be way out of my league & character. I'd rather go to a pub or bar with live music(or go to concerts) where the vibe is much more chill. You can still dance & drink, etc but you don't need to dress up as much or have the ego & social skills clubs require. You can even just chill out in a corner & watch the bands


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How does one socialize in a club? Do you just scream at the top of your lungs for the person next to you to hear you? Is that enjoyable?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Extraverts get their energy from the environment and stimulation around them, like in clubbing.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly, I believe it's because they are just those type of people that like to "party" and go crazy and be bagos and they think they just like grinding with attractive people and meeting people of the opposite sex. I just never understood why people like to go clubbing. I've never been to a club before but I've been to a saloon and I freakin hated it. Imagine what a club must feel like to me. Oh boy.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

it also depends on where and when. not all clubs have the same atmosphere. some can be familial and friendly,others are cold, venal, and mercenary. obviously, this is all in some degree of flux,as there normally is little if any control over who walks in the door.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've only gone twice so far in college (once freshman year, once sophomore year), and i'm a junior.  Some kids at my university go every weekend. I can't imagine doing that. It's really fun to go with a group of friends once in a while, but it's not something I would do frequently - it's too stimulating to do often.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Noca said:


> How does one socialize in a club? Do you just scream at the top of your lungs for the person next to you to hear you? Is that enjoyable?


 i'd say one can socialize with their motion and presence. i don't think that communication is solely verbal. hope that helps. [i'm not trying to be "funny", btw.] that does not make it[clubing/dancing] enjoyable to all,it's not for everyone. non-verbal comunication can be wonderful. words can be very clumsy,as they are symbols at the end of the day, that are subject to individual interpretation,and misunderstanding.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I've only gone twice so far in college (once freshman year, once sophomore year), and i'm a junior. Some kids at my university go every weekend. I can't imagine doing that. It's really fun to go with a group of friends once in a while, but it's not something I would do frequently - it's too stimulating to do often.


 i agree,i have issues with sensory overload. if i'm comfortable with the vibe of the crowd,i can usually hang out that much longer.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I love dancing/music. That's why I was a clubber for years(before my depression got worse). I get why people who don't like to dance see no point whatsoever with clubs, because they are just left with the stressful, loud and crowded atmosphere. I don't notice that as much when I'm dancing because I'm in my own world. In some kind of euphoria. If I go out these days I usually go to bars, but if I started feeling better again I'd probably go to some clubs again.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Honestly, I believe it's because they are just those type of people that like to "party" and go crazy and be bagos and they think they just like grinding with attractive people and meeting people of the opposite sex. I just never understood why people like to go clubbing. I've never been to a club before but I've been to a saloon and I freakin hated it. Imagine what a club must feel like to me. Oh boy.


Not all clubs play music to "grind" on other people to. I find that activity to be repulsive unless it's with a significant other... But, to each their own. If that's your thing, I'm certainly not going to stop you. It's not as if someone grinding on someone else harms me any... Hell, go ahead and dry hump all you want...

Maybe now that's all you can find. But, not when we were going. I typically danced by myself. & We'd take a small group of friends.

I also enjoy shooting pool, & watching live bands in pubs.

Is it just me, or do some of these posts seem excessively bitter? 
If it's not your thing, that's fine. Nobody is forcing you. Would I go now..? Probably not. But, I'm glad I did. I only got to be in my 20's once.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I love dancing/music. That's why I was a clubber for years(before my depression got worse). I get why people who don't like to dance see no point whatsoever with clubs, because they are just left with the stressful, loud and crowded atmosphere.* I don't notice that as much when I'm dancing because I'm in my own world. In some kind of euphoria.* If I go out these days I usually go to bars, but if I started feeling better again I'd probably go to some clubs again.


Yeah, that was my experience. :boogie


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

dismiss said:


> Not all clubs play music to "grind" on other people to. I find that activity to be repulsive unless it's with a significant other... But, to each their own. If that's your thing, I'm certainly not going to stop you. It's not as if someone grinding on someone else harms me any... Hell, go ahead and dry hump all you want...
> 
> Maybe now that's all you can find. But, not when we were going. I typically danced by myself. & We'd take a small group of friends.
> 
> ...


Nope, it's not just you. I understand that reaction (defense mechanism) because I've had it myself regarding other things, but it's weird and sad when you see it from the outside :no

Well, at least it's clear to me now what I sound like when I say bitter **** like that and how it can annoy other people. Will remember this going forward.


----------



## retrofuture (Oct 11, 2012)

hoes


----------



## fullyinformed (Oct 13, 2012)

lol??? u serious^^^^


----------



## retrofuture (Oct 11, 2012)

fullyinformed said:


> lol??? u serious^^^^


yes. Well men go there to get hoes. 
Alone with drink.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Beats me. It seems like a bunch of noise to me.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

moya said:


> It's just great to hear music, have a little buz, be out with friends and be surrounded with other people who are having fun. Little else to it tbh. And I love dancing.
> 
> I'm only a little bit older than you but clubbing has always been about sex. The dancing and drinking are basically just lubricants. We just get a "glamorized" idea of the past.
> 
> And you can still go out and dance and drink. No one's telling you to have sex.


 that's it for some not all: it could be about sex,and socializing, and dancing, and showing off clothes[yeah, guys can be about that too]and getting stonned,and looking for a love connection[[it happens,even in "decadent" clubs].to reduce it all to one thing for ALL people, is to not understand human nature.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I love dancing/music. That's why I was a clubber for years(before my depression got worse). I get why people who don't like to dance see no point whatsoever with clubs, because they are just left with the stressful, loud and crowded atmosphere. I don't notice that as much when I'm dancing because I'm in my own world. In some kind of euphoria. If I go out these days I usually go to bars, but if I started feeling better again I'd probably go to some clubs again.


 i'd like to suggest dancing at house parties, perhaps;where the atmosphere might be more controlled and less intense. would that sound palitable to you?


----------



## Norfolkaaa (Sep 10, 2012)

_Music & Drinking simple. (For me)
_

*Other then that most people go to get laid unless you have SA then its hard anoth to even start talking to someone let alone that so meh.
*
_But honestly imo life is all about getting wasted and raving out to good music_


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Norfolkaaa said:


> _Music & Drinking simple. (For me)_
> 
> *Other then that most people go to get laid unless you have SA then its hard anoth to even start talking to someone let alone that so meh.*
> 
> _But honestly imo life is all about getting wasted and raving out to good music_


 i don't want to dissapoint,but how can you as one person,speak for "most" people? it's funny how people pressume to know what everyone else is thinking, or are motivated by. again,i'm not looking for conflict,i just want to engage people with a reality, that is beyond their own individual perception.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I preferred the making out at clubs and parties more than the sex afterwards.


 i can relate to that. making out can be more fun than sex,but the dirty little secret is, that men are not supposed to say that,even if they believe it. we don't all think about sex 24/7; but if we say that,then we're considered fools,so we lie. catch-22..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

wow!

pretty cool to hear other introverts that find an outlet in a social setting - and letting it be okay.

i used to go to clubs, and yep, it wasn't about trying to get laid, or getting drunk, i knew when there was good music, get up and dance all by myself most of the time and release the week's pressure.

i didn't care who was watching, who clapped who didn't, it was just as someone else posted. being in your own little world, and experiencing the euphoria.

and .. yeah, i pretty much looked just like this emoticon..:boogie


----------



## Norfolkaaa (Sep 10, 2012)

bornunderprotest said:


> i don't want to dissapoint,but how can you as one person,speak for "most" people? it's funny how people pressume to know what everyone else is thinking, or are motivated by. again,i'm not looking for conflict,i just want to engage people with a reality, that is beyond their own individual perception.


From somebody who goes clubbing a lot I don't presume this is what people think I know it is.

From the way people act , talk and dress

Where I am from anyway 80% (Most people) of the boys go out to get laid simple..


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It was okay, though I haven't been to one for a while. If I wasn't such a bad, self conscious dancer I might have even enjoyed it more. Nothing like drinking too much and acting like an uncoordinated idiot to work on your anxiety problems.  There is often a pulse and sensuality in the air that you don't get elsewhere.

Now when I decide to have a drink, it's usually in a sports bar-type atmosphere.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

farfegnugen said:


> It was okay, though I haven't been to one for a while. If I wasn't such a bad, self conscious dancer I might have even enjoyed it more. Nothing like drinking too much and acting like an uncoordinated idiot to work on your anxiety problems.  There is often a pulse and sensuality in the air that you don't get elsewhere.
> 
> Now when I decide to have a drink, it's usually in a sports bar-type atmosphere.


Same here, and for the same reasons. On the nights I was coordinated, it was great to be part of the vibe. The difficult part for me was learning to just go with the flow if girls wanted to dance with me. I'd always feel like stopping to ask, "Really?? Me??? I mean, cool!"


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess the consensus has been met? EVERY SINGLE PERSON goes out clubbing for some dirty sexin'


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Banzai said:


> It's sweaty, cramped, lots of creepy people about, good chance of you doing something stupid/passing out, could be painful on your feet - why do people like clubbing? I don't understand it.


 i agree, all that is true,but there is also the possibility of good things,if clubbing is your thing. if it's not,that's fine too.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i think it can be fun. granted i haven't gone clubbing in years, but when i did go, i thought it was fun to have a few drinks and dance a bit, either with a significant other or with the hopes of meeting someone new.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never been into the clubbing scene. Never had, and never will. I don't get the point of "dancing" on a floor that's crammed full of sweaty people reeking of BO. And it's not even dancing! Just people standing in one spot swaying their bodies side by side. IDGI.

Give me a blues bar where I can sit and drink and listen to cool live music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> It is fun. And you're usually drunk with lowered inhibitions. I had good times in my college years, but I honestly cannot see myself doing any of it now. The idea of a club with blaring music and smoke everywhere has lost it's appeal. But I am glad I did it to get it out of my system.


It has been about 15 years since I did anything like that - and it was only one time. I went with friends and had that blaring music with smoke experience. My ears rang the whole next day - I didn't even have anything to drink but a glass of ice water! :fall


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

bornunderprotest said:


> i agree, all that is true,but there is also the possibility of good things,if clubbing is your thing. if it's not,that's fine too.


Indeed. I think threads like this are really just created out of frustration, and probably belong in that section, since they're typically made to affirm the OP's belief that engaging in said activity is a total waste of time and should only be left to total idiots. Whether or not to go clubbing is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, ecstasy is the best. It's my favorite.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

People feel like they are free from the shackles of life and can do anything they want when they're in a club, drinking, chatting up the opposite sex, dancing, yadda, yadda. It's like the perfect place for hyper personalities. Would you rather sit in an office cubicle and take orders from your boss and do paper work or be in a place with scantily clad females that might have an interest in you if only for just that night. It's not hard to see why people are attracted to clubbing. The problem with clubs is that it has become a place where some of the most shallow, vapid, douches congregate and if you don't fit the "scene" you're likely not going to be allowed to have a good time by other patrons.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It's fun and relieves stress to bash people over the head with a heavy object. 
Oh, you mean that kind of clubbing. No idea. :con


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I love clubbing, I rarely ever do it any more as I don't drink much any more. I've been to clubs sober and I find it totally draining and not fun in any way. I used to go out every weekend and while drunk or on drugs would go crazy and have a great time. It felt great not to have a care or worry


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

falling down said:


> People feel like they are free from the shackles of life and can do anything they want when they're in a club, drinking, chatting up the opposite sex, dancing, yadda, yadda. It's like the perfect place for hyper personalities. Would you rather sit in an office cubicle and take orders from your boss and do paper work or be in a place with scantily clad females that might have an interest in you if only for just that night. It's not hard to see why people are attracted to clubbing. The problem with clubs is that it has become a place where some of the most shallow, vapid, douches congregate and if you don't fit the "scene" you're likely not going to be allowed to have a good time by other patrons.


Well said! I smiled when I read, "shallow, vapid douches." I did go clubbing recently and the fact that I no longer fit the scene did totally take the fun out of it. Part of the problem with the club scene is that you have to "keep up with it" style-wise.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

there is an advantage to a club over a private house party,in that you can come and go more easily if you don't feel comfortable. in a house party, if you don't feel part of a group,that can really stand out and be painful. the anonymity of a club can be a real godsend in this regard. the other side of the coin, is that one can also feel really alienated at a club,especially if on your own. it can be a delicate balance.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

sanspants08 said:


> Well said! I smiled when I read, "shallow, vapid douches." I did go clubbing recently and the fact that I no longer fit the scene did totally take the fun out of it. Part of the problem with the club scene is that you have to "keep up with it" style-wise.


 shallow and vapid idiots can be found anywhere. i think you may be self justifying. there is a lot of this ilk at clubs for sure,but so what,for better or worse that's part of the deal. as long as i'm not around really dark ugly energy[which can be found there also], i don't get too bothered by the shallow philistines. i see them as providing levity[even if dumbed down at times] from the overly cerebral anal retentives that REALLY get on my nerves.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

i don't get the notion of having to keep up with fashion or dance style to go clubbing. there is a broad spectrum of choice here. and,there are places that welcome a more eclectic, "do your own thing" vibe.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

what is "go advanced" ? i'm hitting it now,so i guess i'll find out.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, ecstasy is the best. It's my favorite.


 ecstasy,really ? are we being facetious or real...i'm not judging just curious..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ive never been into the pub and club thing at all.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

bornunderprotest said:


> shallow and vapid idiots can be found anywhere. i think you may be self justifying. there is a lot of this ilk at clubs for sure,but so what,for better or worse that's part of the deal. as long as i'm not around really dark ugly energy[which can be found there also], i don't get too bothered by the shallow philistines. i see them as providing levity[even if dumbed down at times] from the overly cerebral anal retentives that REALLY get on my nerves.


The fact that shallow, vapid douches may be packed up against me from all angles in a club makes their presence there a little less amusing, and my annoyance with them quite justified in my opinion. And I'll bet you'd be a little less amused to come out of the crowd smelling like their cologne, even if you've been laughing at their fist-pumping.

Ok, so fist-pumping really IS funny :teeth Obviously the douches don't totally ruin the experience for me or I wouldn't have gone clubbing for years and enjoyed it.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

WD3 said:


> Back when I did have friends they always wanted me to go with them and I always turned them down because I was scared. ( I mean they literally begged) Now I regret that decision because I have isolated myself too much.


 maybe you can try finding a middle ground thats' not too uncomfortable,and see how that works for you. best of luck...


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

sanspants08 said:


> The fact that shallow, vapid douches may be packed up against me from all angles in a club makes their presence there a little less amusing, and my annoyance with them quite justified in my opinion. And I'll bet you'd be a little less amused to come out of the crowd smelling like their cologne, even if you've been laughing at their fist-pumping.
> 
> Ok, so fist-pumping really IS funny :teeth Obviously the douches don't totally ruin the experience for me or I wouldn't have gone clubbing for years and enjoyed it.


 how did feminine hygiene get dragged into this? :blank just playn' with ya' man,no heavy trip here.  take care....


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

1. To get laid.

2. They don't have any hobbies or intrests so they need to pass time by 'partying.'


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> 1. To get laid.
> 
> 2. They don't have any hobbies or intrests so they need to pass time by 'partying.'


that's deep...to have a good tme's a waste...jeez....


----------



## BakedBanana (Jun 26, 2012)

I only like clubbing when I'm with a very close bunch of mates and just dancing and enjoying the night. Me successfully talking with girls is a bonus but no matter what, if I'm dancing with my bros it will always be a fun night. Just don't over do the drinking.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

'Coz normal people like alcohol, psuedo sex, terrible music and not thinking, right?


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

My coworkers goes clubbing all the time and he always tells me of the horror stories going on there. Also, he tells me he just goes to drink until he can't remember what happened the night before.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*The love of music, dance and the pick up game*

I did that early on despite having SA. Drinking most definitely helped to ease my social anxiety. I love music, and dancing and attention of the opposite sex was fun. All pretty much superficial reasons. Now nearing 40, if I do happen to go out, it's more of a bar with a band or a restaurant/bar to chat with close friends or family. My thing is more comedy clubs now...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

People like loud obnoxious music


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Horny guys looking to get lucky with a girl that probably has a boyfriend or just grind on girls and girls looking to show off and get drunk. The entire environment seems disgusting to me, but I guess I'm just a prude like that.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Dita said:


> All the people I know who often enjoy clubbing are also the one's with a life, friends and different hobbies and interests...


 yes,indeed..!! i agree with you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't get clubbing. I mean I don't like the music clubs play, I don't like dancing.

Also, why do people like to get drunk and high and dance with random people they don't know? I don't get why people want to go clubbing.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm getting tired of the rank BS out here on this topic. i've got to say that i'm pretty miffed by the arrogance of the mostly young posters,who seem to have a fully formed theory of the universe[or at least of the clubbing universe] as if their collective personal experiences,could account for any and every scenario. sorry,but you guys[mostly] sound daft. i think you're projecting your personal bias,as if it were applicable to any and all situations. that kind of cloesed mindedness[not to mention cynicism] is pretty boring. when if ever, is it going to stop being seen as cool, to dismiss what you don't understand, or only have a partial fragmented knowledge of? there should never be any loss of honor, in saying;"i don't know,or i'm not sure".


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't get clubbing. I mean I don't like the music clubs play, I don't like dancing.
> 
> Also, why do people like to get drunk and high and dance with random people they don't know? I don't get why people want to go clubbing.


there is no one type of music,and not all people get drunk, or even drink or do drugs at all! some go with friends, and enjoy the atmosphere with people they know. where do you guys get your preconceived ideas ? i don't want to offend you,but most people that say they don't LIKE dancing,can't dance. nothing wrong with that,but you don't need to put others down, because you don't or can't do what they do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Clubbing is for social folks who want to do something social.

Seems some feel the desire for something more active than surfing the net & watching TV. I don't understand it, but then I'm not at all social.


----------



## cali2013 (Aug 12, 2012)

I like to get dressed up and dance. I usually go with a big group of my girlfriends and we just dance with each other and have a good time.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like clubbing except I have no one to go with, therefore I'll never go clubbing and never have.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

bornunderprotest said:


> yes,indeed..!! i agree with you.


People with a life do it, guess thats why I've never.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

oooz oooz oooz oooz oooz oooz oooz oooz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never went out but I wish I had when I was younger. At least there would have been the chance to lose my virginity.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to find clubbing okay. I never did the things people do in clubs though, like grinding, making out, doing drugs etc. I was just there to socialise and to dance. I now realise that night clubs do not suit me. I rarely go now.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

bornunderprotest said:


> i'm getting tired of the rank BS out here on this topic. i've got to say that i'm pretty miffed by the arrogance of the mostly young posters,who seem to have a fully formed theory of the universe[or at least of the clubbing universe] as if their collective personal experiences,could account for any and every scenario. sorry,but you guys[mostly] sound daft. i think you're projecting your personal bias,as if it were applicable to any and all situations. that kind of cloesed mindedness[not to mention cynicism] is pretty boring. when if ever, is it going to stop being seen as cool, to dismiss what you don't understand, or only have a partial fragmented knowledge of? there should never be any loss of honor, in saying;"i don't know,or i'm not sure".


Gonna take a wild guess and say this is aimed mostly at me. What am I not understanding? You're honestly trying to say clubs are NOT filled with horny guys looking to score with an easy drunk girl that is most likely there to cheat on her boyfriend? I'd have to respectfully disagree lmao. Take a crack at me for my age again if you like, but I'm pretty sure it's not that hard to pin down what happens at most of these places. Guys generally are not there for "innocent" fun. They're looking to get drunk and grind with girls at the very least.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

Meet new people, hear a DJ perform, dancing, lots of visual stimuli (sexy people and clothing and all the colors/lights/fashion).

At least that's what I can logically induce from it.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Gonna take a wild guess and say this is aimed mostly at me. What am I not understanding? You're honestly trying to say clubs are NOT filled with horny guys looking to score with an easy drunk girl that is most likely there to cheat on her boyfriend? I'd have to respectfully disagree lmao. Take a crack at me for my age again if you like, but I'm pretty sure it's not that hard to pin down what happens at most of these places. Guys generally are not there for "innocent" fun. They're looking to get drunk and grind with girls at the very least.


of course that happens,but its not the only thing that happens. again,you are talkng about ONE type of scenario. a common one in certain circles,but not the only one. the world is not a freakn' fish bowl! you are talking, as if it were the only reality at a club. i've got news for you,it's not. i don't know where you go,but drunken debauchery for all, 24/7, might just be the scene where you happen to go; and, i guess you assume the whole world is the same.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> What is wrong with enjoying your sexuality? When I discovered clubs at age 20 I was like a kid in a candy store. After years of nothing....finally!!


good point,i was going to say that. but, it[clubs] might not be the place of sexual discovery for all, so i get both points of view,also. it reinforces my main point,different scenes for different types of folks...


----------

